# Santander - Cartagena Overnight stops - suggestions please



## Duncanheenan (Oct 14, 2013)

We shall soon be driving from the ferry at Santander (Spain) to El Portus (Near Cartagena, Murcia). We need 2 overnight stopovers, 1 about 1-2 hours drive south of Santander, and another about 4-5 hours drive south of that.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Camping Zaragossa (http://www.campingzaragoza.com/index.php?lang=en)then down to Valencia,
CV-213 Navajas, km 1
12470 Navajas (Castellón) (Comunidad Valenciana)
Spain

N 39° 52' 29.3" W 0° 30' 37.6"

Andy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Aranjuez, south of Madrid is about half way N40`2.32 W3`35.56

As an added bonus, the town is very well worth visiting. It is in the ASCI book and from what I can gather from many other travellers, is the most popular stop off point from north to south .

Good luck!

Ala


----------

